# Rudee inlet 5/2



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Fished all over the inlet this afternoon and didn't see anything caught by boaters, kayakers or anyone by the rail. Threw gotchas, spoons, chugger, grubs. When the sun was about to set my friend caught this. Not sure what it is...


----------



## marv1234 (Nov 10, 2014)

Your friend caught a fish called alewife if my chart is correct. It's a type of shad.


----------



## Fish'n Phil (Nov 11, 2002)

Thanks marv...looks about right!


----------



## fishinbob (May 27, 2011)

Wish you would have had better luck. Just one of those days I guess. Thanks for the report


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

looks like a herring of some sort, can't tell as easily without knowing the size. that being said.... herrings are illegal to possess. Not trying to preach, but your friend should be careful keeping fish if he doesn't know what they are.


----------



## Bryan_bro (Dec 5, 2012)

NTKG said:


> looks like a herring of some sort, can't tell as easily without knowing the size. that being said.... herrings are illegal to possess. Not trying to preach, but your friend should be careful keeping fish if he doesn't know what they are.


Preach on! Also I think he took a herring. It looks like this fish is about half the size of the newspaper it is placed on and the bottom jaw is indicative of a herring. Why keep something that you have no clue about? Accidental poaching because of ignorance is just as bad as intentional.


----------



## ORF Pete (Sep 26, 2009)

Too bad you didn't catch much. Bluefish seemed to scatter a bit after that rain and temp drop on Friday. Elizabeth river is heating up a bit though, seen a lot more bait in the water.


----------



## mitchmtm1 (Aug 11, 2003)

Hickory shad. 




.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

The fish pictured in original post is an Atlantic herring. This is a perfectly legal fish to keep.

The ban for herring are for two species of river herring: alewife and blueback herring.

Hope this helps!


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

Dr. Bubba said:


> The fish pictured in original post is an Atlantic herring. This is a perfectly legal fish to keep.
> 
> The ban for herring are for two species of river herring: alewife and blueback herring.
> 
> Hope this helps!


BUBBA!

Ok, I know it's illegal to possess river herrings. I was unaware that there the blueback was not or is not the same as an atlantic? And if so possession (as we all know they make great bait).

I tried to google but am having a harder time finding definitive pictures showing the two together. Do you know or have something that i can look at? Reason I ask is because to me, it looks like a blueback (the kind we get here in RVA and before here when I used to fish up in NOVA). I would like to be able to discern the two.


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

Neil!

The good folks from Joisey have a helpful comparison: New Jersey Regs Publication

Obviously, dorsal fin placement is the key.

We've been seeing them mixed in with our bluefish for the last 6 or 7 years in the spring. Certainly after the river herring are well upstream.
Yes! great drum bait in the spring. I hear they do well on the smoker too!


----------



## Dr. Bubba (Nov 9, 1999)

In addition, I will echo the sentiments of others in the necessity of knowing what you are keeping before keeping it.


----------

